

Turning Cellphones into Microscopes - qohen
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/08/business/08novel.html?hpw
"Now an engineer, using software that he developed and about $10 worth of off-the-shelf hardware, has adapted cellphones to substitute for microscopes."
======
argon
Here's a project in the same vein that turns cellphones into a distributed
telescope: <http://www.distobs.org>

~~~
mad44
Wow, that sounds very exotic, but it turns out it is practical. Who knew? This
project is much more distributed and interesting than the SETI. I will keep an
eye on this project.

------
jamesbressi
Fantastic innovation, similar to the "why didn't I think of that?" article
that was on HN front page yesterday about the university student who made that
new UK plug that takes it from one of the largest to a slim design.

------
muck
Sort of a misleading title presuming that all cellphones have a built-in
camera.

